# Wem sollte man Verstöße melden ?



## CopyBoy (13 Juni 2008)

Erstmal ein vorab, ich bin kein Mensch der andere wegen irgendwelchen Kleinigkeiten Abmahnen will oder würde.
Jedoch bin ich da auf einen Shop gestoßen der wirklich gegen fast alle Gesetze verstößt und zudem noch so günstige Preise macht und somit andere Shops aus dem rennen schlägt. Kein wunder wenn man sich an keine Gesetze hält. Bin mir fast sicher das er nicht mal steuern abführt. 
Wie auch immer...
Ich möchte diesen Onlineshop melden, aber wem? Wer kümmert sich da wirklich drum? Es gibt ja diese Wettbewerbszentrale, würden die sich der sache annehmen? Hat jemand erfahrung mit denen oder anderen ähnlichen zentralen oder Verbraucherschutz?
Man liest ja immer öfters das solche zentralen manchmal garnicht befugt sind oder sich nicht ernsthaft darum kümmern.

Kann mir jemand eine verlässliche stelle empfehlen an die ich mich wenden kann?

Danke!


----------



## stieglitz (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wem sollte man Verstöße melden ?*



CopyBoy schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine verlässliche stelle empfehlen an die ich mich wenden kann?
> 
> Danke!


Such dir einen Anwalt deines Vertrauens.


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wem sollte man Verstöße melden ?*

Wegen dem Verdacht der Steuerhinterziehung wird jedes Finanzamt hellhörig und alles andere dürfte wohl ins Wettbewerbsrecht fallen, was du als Mitbewerber schon selbst verfolgen lassen solltest. Mal soeben den Sachverhalt irgendeiner Institution vorlegen ist nicht unbedingt der erfolgversprechende Weg.


----------



## CopyBoy (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wem sollte man Verstöße melden ?*

dieser Onlineshop hat weder Hinweise auf die MwSt., noch Hinweise auf Versandkosten oder Datenschutz usw...Die preise sind verdächtig billig. Also alles in allem ein Onlineshop wo sich Abmahner reich verdienen würden.

Da ich es nicht in Ordnung finde so einen Shop zu betreiben, sich dadurch Geld zu sparen und andere Shops zu benachteiligen würde ich das gerne jemanden melden, aber wem ??? Will dafür keinen Anwalt beauftragen, den müsste ich ja selbst zahlen, dass sehe ich nicht ein.

Es muss doch eine stelle geben wo man verstöße gegen das Wettbewerbsrecht melden kann. Weis jemand wem ich  das melden kann?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wem sollte man Verstöße melden ?*

Du schreibst doch selber von der Wettbewerbszentrale.
Dann schreib doch einfach mal hin.
Wettbewerbszentrale


----------



## CopyBoy (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wem sollte man Verstöße melden ?*

bei denen tut sich aber nichts. weis ja auch nicht ob die seriös sind.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wem sollte man Verstöße melden ?*



CopyBoy schrieb:


> weis ja auch nicht ob die seriös sind.


Nun mach mal halblang 
Wettbewerbszentrale


> Sie ist kein Verbraucherschutzverband, stellt aber im Interesse der Wirtschaft auch die Einhaltung der Verbraucherschutzbestimmungen sicher. Die Verletzung derartiger Vorschriften führt zu einer Verzerrung des Wettbewerbs zu Lasten von Wettbewerbern und Verbrauchern: Wettbewerbs- und Verbraucherschutz sind die Kehrseiten ein- und derselben Medaille.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wem sollte man Verstöße melden ?*

bei anonymen Beschwerden tun die auch nichts !


> *Jedermann kann sich bei der Wettbewerbszentrale über einen Wettbewerbsverstoß beschweren. Anonyme Beschwerden werden von uns allerdings nicht bearbeitet*
> 
> Im Streitfall müssen wir die Möglichkeit haben, mit Ihnen Rücksprache zu nehmen. Der Beschwerde müssen daher ein Ansprechpartner und eine postalische Anschrift (gerne auch eine Telefon- oder Telefaxnummer oder eine E-Mail-Adresse) zu entnehmen sein.


----------



## jupiter (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wem sollte man Verstöße melden ?*

Gehe zum Finanzamt und melde das dort.
Die werden sich sicher darum kümmern.

Beachte aber, dass nicht jeder Shop (egal was es ist) Steuern abführen muss. Das ist gesetzlich geregelt. Siehe UStG - Einzelnorm

Wenn § 19 Abs. 1 für diesen Shop gilt steht meistens dieser Satz irgendwo auf der Seite "_Es wird gemäß §19 Abs. 1 Umsatzsteuergesetzt (UStG) keine Umsatzsteuer (USt) erhoben".
_


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wem sollte man Verstöße melden ?*

Käse! Das betrifft doch nur die absoluten Minni-Minni-Shops und die sind doch eigentlich gar keine. Wo der Schwellwert des § 19 UStG liegt, habe ich gerade nicht parat aber ich schätze, dass der bei 3000 € pro Jahr ist. Für einen Shop ist das herzlich wenig.


----------



## CopyBoy (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wem sollte man Verstöße melden ?*

Ich habe mich nicht anonym beschwert bei der Wettbewerbszenztrale. 
Und ob der nun steuern abführt oder nicht weis ich nicht genau, ich vermute nur "nein". 
Ich weis aber sicher das der Shop in keiner weise rechtskonform ist, da dort ganz offensichtliche dinge fehlen. Wenn der abgemahnt werden würde, müsste er sofort schließen da es sich da nicht um Kleinigkeiten handelt.

Gibt es denn keine offiziellen stellen um das zu melden? Oder kennt jemand einen "Abmahnanwalt" der sich über den Tip freuen würde?

Ich verstehe das nicht, da werden shops abgemahnt wegen einem Apostroph in den AGB und andere machen fett Kohle weil sie sich nicht an das Wettbewerbsrecht halten und denen passiert scheinbar nichts....


----------



## jupiter (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wem sollte man Verstöße melden ?*

Abmahnungen kann glaube ich nur ein Anwalt erteilen so viel ich weiß.

Eine offizielle Stelle dafür gibt es nicht.


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wem sollte man Verstöße melden ?*



CopyBoy schrieb:


> Wenn der abgemahnt werden würde, müsste er sofort schließen da es sich da nicht um Kleinigkeiten handelt.


Wer stellte Kleinigkeiten fest? Das ist eine subjektive Betrachtung. Schließen ist zumeist bei Problem das letzte Mittel - wenn einer abgemahnt werden würde dann ist das eher als "Er"-mahnung zu betrachten, er wird einfach nur den Fehler korrigieren.



CopyBoy schrieb:


> Gibt es denn keine offiziellen stellen um das zu melden?


Nein, da das ziviles Recht ist. Es kann jeder machen was er will, bis ihm einer (der meint das zu können) auf die Eisen steigt.


----------

